# BMH's tax time deals



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is our 3 pump kit specials...
This kit comes with all ,3/4 aluminium blocks,Front pump w/ all 3/4 fittings and 'Y', Blowproof front dump and flowthru DDRV rear dumps, H.D hitachi motors for rear, Comp motor for the front, choice of gear sizes 9-11's, H.P hoses front and rear, deep cups front, coil-over rear w/ powerballs, choice of 3 o-ring cylinder size. 8 thru 12's , 7 accumax solenoids w/ connectors and 3 ton hopping coils...
















All for 1415.00

Add Adel-II and 4.5 ton hopping coils in place of 3 tons for 265.00 more (kit deal only)









2 Pump chrome comp kit (Roll'n DVD special)For $999.00








H.D motors,8 or 11 gears, 8 thru 12's ,deeps cups all around, 3 ton hopping coils, 6 accumax soleniods, Powerballs, Flow-thru DDRV dumps, all chrome fittings,
High pressure Bite to wire hoses, 6 or 8 switches...
*If you upgrade to a Marzocchi gear for 25 more ,we will also do a 3/4 block upgrade for *FREE**


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

damn good deal....where my free shit lol

had to edit after i thought about as to who i was talking to hear...ron i dont literally mail me ur lunch after you ate it for free either lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ron do those kits come with carling switches? and do u have any to sell...i been hearing its a bitch to get a hold of them


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

DAMMIT I JUST ORDERED MY TWO PUMP SETUP FROM YALL! I NEED A PISTON PUMP AND SOME TANK PLUGS!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Feb 10 2009, 11:37 PM~12969203
> *DAMMIT I JUST ORDERED MY TWO PUMP SETUP FROM YALL! I NEED A PISTON PUMP AND SOME TANK PLUGS!!!
> *



im sure if u call they can change the order for ya...


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

I ALREADY GOT IT AT MY HOUSE! ITS A BADASS SETUP! IVE BEEN NEEDING TO ORDER ANOTHER PUMP FROM BMH ANYWAYS! GOTTA GET READY FOR EASTER!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Feb 10 2009, 11:41 PM~12969257
> *I ALREADY GOT IT AT MY HOUSE! ITS A BADASS SETUP! IVE BEEN NEEDING TO ORDER ANOTHER PUMP FROM BMH ANYWAYS! GOTTA GET READY FOR EASTER!
> *



haha well get on that shit first thing in the morning atleast by 1030am west coast time


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2009, 10:49 PM~12969359
> *haha well get on that shit first thing in the morning atleast by 1030am west coast time
> *


HAHAHA I HEAR YA HOMIE! ITS STILL TWO MONTHS TILL EASTER BUT BY THE TIME U KNOW IT ITS HERE!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

New side port design, hardshaft, and one peice piston head design. 

18'' Telescoping cylinders for $210.00
28'' Telescoping cylinders for $245.00


















New''O.G Super *FATTS*''
In 6's and 8's for the old school style set-ups

6's are $125.00 raw finish
8's are $135.00 '' ''








Chrome $45 a pair more


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2009, 11:35 PM~12969178
> *ron do those kits come with carling switches? and do u have any to sell...i been hearing its a bitch to get a hold of them
> *


They come with space...But I can do carlings... And I do have them, more $$$$. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah i bought that set up today. solid deal ron. take care brotha, you get well soon homie! sorry brah i'll go easy on that throat. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Feb 10 2009, 11:37 PM~12969203
> *DAMMIT I JUST ORDERED MY TWO PUMP SETUP FROM YALL! I NEED A PISTON PUMP AND SOME TANK PLUGS!!!
> *


I'll hook ya up. 200 for the piston tank kit(aluminium) and I'll throw in some B.M tank plugs


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

my bad holmes i heard ya was still sick if it helps i feel much better now :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

damn ron i wanna put those for my hopper. the chrome cylinders. i wanna sell my new 16's for those 18's telescopic or shouldi stick to your 16's that i bout from you.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wats crackin stevie d! sorry for today homie.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2009, 11:59 PM~12969524
> *They come with space...But I can do carlings... And I do have them, more $$$$. :biggrin:
> *



i know some people looking for the carlings...ill pass the word along


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 12:30 AM~12969106
> *Here is our 3 pump kit specials...
> This kit comes with all ,3/4 aluminium blocks,Front pump w/ all 3/4 fittings and 'Y', Blowproof front dump and flowthru DDRV rear dumps, H.D hitachi motors for rear, Comp motor for the front, choice of gear sizes 9-11's, H.P hoses front and rear, deep cups front, coil-over rear w/ powerballs, choice of 3 o-ring cylinder size. 8 thru 12's , 10 accumax solenoids w/ connectors and 3 ton hopping coils...
> 
> ...


 :0 wow good deal!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Feb 10 2009, 11:41 PM~12969257
> *I ALREADY GOT IT AT MY HOUSE! ITS A BADASS SETUP! IVE BEEN NEEDING TO ORDER ANOTHER PUMP FROM BMH ANYWAYS! GOTTA GET READY FOR EASTER!
> *


I will be posting a _*Sidewinder* _and _*1'' *_piston pump deals here soon...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

this topic gonna blow the fuck up with this awesome deal!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2009, 11:57 PM~12969488
> *New side port design, hardshaft, and one peice piston head design.
> 
> 18'' Telescoping cylinders for $210.00
> ...



hey u doing those side ports in 12's up to 16's single stage? i know those will help gain 2 inches in clearance for people who want to run less coil in their cars and not worry about hitting the package tray or the trunks torsion bars


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 10 2009, 11:03 PM~12969577
> *wats crackin stevie d! sorry for today homie.
> *


o
sall good homie dont trip holla if ya need anything else or you just wanna chat :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Feb 11 2009, 12:04 AM~12969583
> *:0  wow good deal!!
> *


Thanks, Had to hook it because peeps was waiting...Sucks I've been out sick for a few weeks :0


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2009, 11:05 PM~12969592
> *I will be posting a Sidewinder and 1'' piston pump deals here soon...
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT BIG HOMIE! I NEED TO GET ME ONE OF THEM!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 12:07 AM~12969621
> *Thanks, Had to hook it because peeps was waiting...Sucks I've been out sick for a few weeks :0
> *



oh u know smoke a lil to settle the stomach hehe


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2009, 12:05 AM~12969604
> *hey u doing those side ports in 12's up to 16's single stage? i know those will help gain 2 inches in clearance for people who want to run less coil in their cars and not worry about hitting the package tray or the trunks torsion bars
> *


I will be on special orders. I also have some new product comig...New front comp cylinders and gears :0 OH SHIT did I say it out loud :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

How long is this deal going for?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2009, 12:08 AM~12969636
> *oh u know smoke a lil to settle the stomach hehe
> *


Wasn't the ol' stomach...The ol' wind baggs was full of phlem


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 10 2009, 11:06 PM~12969611
> *o
> sall good homie dont trip holla if ya need anything else or you just wanna chat  :biggrin:
> *


nice way to say, "yeah wateva". nah bro alright brah thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Feb 11 2009, 12:11 AM~12969687
> *How long is this deal going for?
> *


Prolly not too long,a month or so... we have been selling product like crazy, Which I would like to *Thank everyone for their support*...


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 01:07 AM~12969621
> *Thanks, Had to hook it because peeps was waiting...Sucks I've been out sick for a few weeks :0
> *


Almost like a too good to be true infomercial, im ready for you to say something like "and that's not all.........call within the next 10 minutes and...." :roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 11 2009, 12:14 AM~12969727
> *nice way to say, "yeah wateva". nah bro alright brah thanks. :biggrin:
> *


I talked wit Jess and I got sum kick backs for yabrah :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowx99_@Feb 11 2009, 12:15 AM~12969744
> *Almost like a too good to be true infomercial, im ready for you to say something like "and that's not all.........call within the next 10 minutes and...."  :roflmao:
> *


How be the CADDY :biggrin: I've been peeking in on your topic


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 01:14 AM~12969734
> *Prolly not too long,a month or so... we have been selling product like crazy, Which I would like to Thank everyone for their support...
> *



I picked that wrapped frame up from you in Nov, but our auto shop on post has been closed due to our budget :angry:. Looks like I might have to hit you up soon.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 10 2009, 11:14 PM~12969727
> *nice way to say, "yeah wateva". nah bro alright brah thanks. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

what you mean homie? no understand.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

nuttin homie its all good


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Good price on kit!~


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 01:17 AM~12969772
> *How be the CADDY :biggrin: I've been peeking in on your topic
> *


Ready to clean her up and hit the streets :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 12:12 AM~12969698
> *Wasn't the ol' stomach...The ol' wind baggs was full of phlem
> *



probably from smoking the wacky tabaccy lol...phnuemonia?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 12:08 AM~12969648
> *I will be on special orders. I also have some new product comig...New front comp cylinders and gears :0  OH SHIT did I say it out loud :biggrin:
> *



ya u said it outloud..watch out big killa might have heard...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2009, 10:30 PM~12969106
> *
> *



:angry: return a phone call damn u!!! :angry:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 11 2009, 12:00 AM~12970218
> *:angry: return a phone call damn u!!! :angry:
> *


his throat hurts. he cant talk. sounds really bad.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 11 2009, 12:11 AM~12970297
> *his throat hurts. he cant talk. sounds really bad.
> *


text message?? :dunno:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Jump on these deals while its hot!!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 11 2009, 01:00 AM~12970218
> *:angry: return a phone call damn u!!! :angry:
> *


I'ma 1 man band homie... I will hitcha tomorrow when I'm running errands :cheesy:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 01:30 AM~12969106
> *Here is our 3 pump kit specials...
> This kit comes with all ,3/4 aluminium blocks,Front pump w/ all 3/4 fittings and 'Y', Blowproof front dump and flowthru DDRV rear dumps, H.D hitachi motors for rear, Comp motor for the front, choice of gear sizes 9-11's, H.P hoses front and rear, deep cups front, coil-over rear w/ powerballs, choice of 3 o-ring cylinder size. 8 thru 12's , 10 accumax solenoids w/ connectors and 3 ton hopping coils...
> 
> ...


o want dat kit right there how much extra to male thr motor on the front chrome?


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

just in time im trying to order my kit today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2009)

how bout them chrome ball joint extensions, whats the tag on em? :biggrin: any discounts? :0


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Feb 11 2009, 08:57 AM~12971839
> *how bout them chrome ball joint extensions, whats the tag on em?  :biggrin:  any discounts?  :0
> *



:0 HEY RON HIT ME UP ON THESE TOO. LET ME KNOW WASSUP BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2009, 10:30 PM~12969106
> *Here is our 3 pump kit specials...
> This kit comes with all ,3/4 aluminium blocks,Front pump w/ all 3/4 fittings and 'Y', Blowproof front dump and flowthru DDRV rear dumps, H.D hitachi motors for rear, Comp motor for the front, choice of gear sizes 9-11's, H.P hoses front and rear, deep cups front, coil-over rear w/ powerballs, choice of 3 o-ring cylinder size. 8 thru 12's , 10 accumax solenoids w/ connectors and 3 ton hopping coils...
> 
> ...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## FantasyCustoms (Jun 13, 2006)

Dam Ron

This ***** Got A Sale Going On For Ever Time Of The Year :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I Give Him Props Though


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 01:57 AM~12969488
> *New side port design, hardshaft, and one peice piston head design.
> 
> 18'' Telescoping cylinders for $210.00
> ...


Do your telescopics fit a regular set of power balls or do you have to buy a special set of power balls for them? The reason I'm asking is because I have a set of pro balls from pro hopper on my car now and I'm switch the setup over. Getting ready for Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: HIT ME UP WHEN U GET A CHANCE I NEED TO MAKE A BIG ORDER. PEEPS OVER HERE R HITTING ME UP


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

good deal


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

i just ordered that three pump special today!


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

damn i gotta get one


----------



## low_g (Oct 17, 2006)

very good deal homie.


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

i got one today


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 11 2009, 01:00 AM~12970218
> *:angry: return a phone call damn u!!! :angry:
> *


block ur number lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!+Feb 11 2009, 03:30 PM~12974477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wont work, I just don't anwser when I'm at work...It's the bosses rules :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wassup there ron, hope you feelin better.


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 12 2009, 12:42 AM~12978932
> *I'll hit cha up. Just beeen super swamped with orders
> Thank you, Aren't you glad you waited
> That wont work, I just don't anwser when I'm at work...It's the bosses rules :biggrin:
> *


yeah i talked to a guy name oj he was pretty cool but still gotta get my upper and lower adjustables and slip yoke from you


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Heres pics of that 67. It has reg c/o cups in the rear

















It has 12 batteries and hittin around 40, we just revamped the set-up alittle. and replace 2 bad batteries


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Just some stuff gettin ready to go to new homes...O.J said he's done building pumps for the week....Too many days of this :0 









I see you Angel, need a new pump :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 10:42 PM~12978932
> *I'll hit cha up. Just beeen super swamped with orders
> Thank you, Aren't you glad you waited
> That wont work, I just don't anwser when I'm at work...It's the bosses rules :biggrin:*



haha i thought ur ass was the boss...now we all know who the REAL boss is lol...jessica be putting the smack down


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 12:38 AM~12970463
> *I'ma 1 man band homie... I will hitcha tomorrow when I'm running errands :cheesy:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 12 2009, 01:46 AM~12979759
> *Just some stuff gettin ready to go to new homes...O.J said he's done building pumps for the week....Too many days of this :0
> 
> 
> ...


damn dat explains why he said he will give me the shipping price by wednesday of next week


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

QUALITY STUFF.GREAT PRICES RON.


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey i bet Ron will even have a "Stimulous Package" deal pretty soon :biggrin:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

how much more if i want 16's instead for the rear?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2009, 11:09 PM~12980026
> *haha i thought ur ass was the boss...now we all know who the REAL boss is lol...jessica be putting the smack down
> *


haha we all know trixxy runs that shit


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 10:46 PM~12979759
> *Just some stuff gettin ready to go to new homes...O.J said he's done building pumps for the week....Too many days of this :0
> 
> 
> ...


poor ol oj tell him i need some more pumps next week


----------



## RUBYRED84 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thans for all the help yesterday Ron :thumbsup: 
Placing my order first thing friday!


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 12 2009, 01:10 AM~12980036
> *damn dat explains why he said he will give me the shipping price by wednesday of next week
> *


i know right!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 11:46 PM~12979759
> *Just some stuff gettin ready to go to new homes...O.J said he's done building pumps for the week....Too many days of this :0
> 
> 
> ...



lol tell him its called job security right now lol...no pumps to build no job lol


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 12 2009, 02:18 PM~12983489
> *lol tell him its called job security right now lol...no pumps to build no job lol
> *


and back to mehico you go! :biggrin:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 12:05 AM~12969592
> *I will be posting a Sidewinder and 1'' piston pump deals here soon...
> *


anything on the sidewinder yet :dunno:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Feb 12 2009, 06:33 PM~12986896
> *anything on the sidewinder yet :dunno:
> *


x2


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 12 2009, 01:47 AM~12980814
> *Hey i bet Ron will even have a "Stimulous Package" deal pretty soon :biggrin:
> *


That is our stimuluos package. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by benz88_@Feb 12 2009, 02:13 AM~12980953
> *how much more if i want 16's instead for the rear?
> *


40 more to upgrade to a 16 on a kit


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey ron you guys feelin better. i talked to oj today and said you still gettin over thissickness for about a month. maybe you should take a break and fly to hawaii and inhale this clean hawaiian air. :biggrin: take care man. hey so what, i gotthe same hook up for october?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 12 2009, 09:06 PM~12988502
> *hey ron you guys feelin better. i talked to oj today and said you still gettin over thissickness for about a month. maybe you should take a break and fly to hawaii and inhale this clean hawaiian air.  :biggrin: take care man. hey so what, i gotthe same hook up for october?
> *


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hes not allowed to come out to hawaii unless im invited too


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 12 2009, 10:01 PM~12988437
> *That is our stimuluos package. :biggrin:
> 40 more to upgrade to a 16 on a kit
> *


awesome, ill be in touch next week


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 13 2009, 12:08 AM~12990020
> *hes not allowed to come out to hawaii unless im invited too
> *



shit can we all go...


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 12 2009, 10:08 PM~12990020
> *hes not allowed to come out to hawaii unless im invited too
> *



lets make the trip international can a bit of Canada come? :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

FPEREZII, 4_PLAY!

Whut it dew Jerry!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks like the bm family is gunna go for a all expenses paid holiday thanks junior :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

got any specials on a 2 pump setup?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 13 2009, 10:05 AM~12992870
> *looks like the bm family is gunna go for a all expenses paid holiday thanks junior  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


no prob steve just give me accessto your account and everyone on this thread is all invited and you guys can stay atthe hilton. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 02:05 AM~12969592
> *I will be posting a Sidewinder and 1'' piston pump deals here soon...
> *


Still waiting


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 13 2009, 01:15 PM~12994034
> *got any specials on a 2 pump setup?
> *



ya its 999.00


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

what exactly does that come with?


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup Big Ron, please check the blackmagichydraulicshotmail. :biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

is there still a special on 2 pump kits ?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 13 2009, 07:08 PM~12996552
> *is there still a special on 2 pump kits ?
> *


x2


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 13 2009, 06:08 PM~12996552
> *is there still a special on 2 pump kits ?
> *


The 999.00 special from the Rollin' DVD...Tell'em _*Roll'n*_ sent ya to get it.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Ron what ever happened with them BMH t shirts? you ever get them in 4X?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caddyking+Feb 13 2009, 01:15 PM~12994034-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SIDEWINDER PISTON *Pump $465.00 :biggrin: Availible in Left or Right.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Feb 13 2009, 07:30 PM~12997119
> *Ron what ever happened with them BMH t shirts? you ever get them in 4X?
> *


My shirt guy is laggin... I should have them in the next week...I hope. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 13 2009, 07:46 PM~12997227
> *My shirt guy is laggin... I should have them in the next week...I hope.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


let me know :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn ron thats a deal i am killin myself for losin on,but thats ok ill call you when its time for mine,bout the same setup but i need the 4.5 full stacks and of course the piston with the adel upgrade as well :biggrin: 

had to get my legal cruisin rights back first,then comes the fun stuff.. so ill be callin yall..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Feb 10 2009, 11:30 PM~12969106-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here that should help


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn thats cheaper than what homie quoted me on the phone when i called,like A FUCKIN SHITLOAD CHEAPER!!! 

damn ima have to super hustle up some big funds and get that before im stuck with payin the like 2200+ shippin i was quoted.. :banghead:


----------



## malandrin (Oct 22, 2008)

how much would it be shipped to chicago 60647
pm me with the info


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 13 2009, 08:38 PM~12997173
> *We are also doing the ''Candy Series'' for 100.00 over the 2 pump Roll'n special
> SIDEWINDER PISTON Pump $465.00  :biggrin: Availible in Left or Right.
> *


ANY DEAL ON A SLIP YOKE FOR A CUTLASS AND AN ADEX? 

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 13 2009, 08:21 PM~12997450
> *damn thats cheaper than what homie quoted me on the phone when i called,like A FUCKIN SHITLOAD CHEAPER!!!
> 
> damn ima have to super hustle up some big funds and get that before im stuck with payin the like 2200+ shippin i was quoted.. :banghead:
> *


Take that kit deal 1415.00
add for Adel-II/4.5 265.00
Piston tank kit/#11 250.00
Comp cylinder front 20.00

Grand total = 1950.00 :biggrin: 
Plus the shipping


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 13 2009, 08:59 PM~12998243
> *Take that kit deal        1415.00
> add for Adel-II/4.5      265.00
> Piston tank kit/#11        250.00
> ...


thanks ron, could you pm me the price shipped to 98506? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 13 2009, 10:01 PM~12998261
> *thanks ron, could you pm me the price shipped to 98506?  :biggrin:
> *


Naw.... :biggrin: J/P I'll have them quote it tomorrow or monday


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 13 2009, 09:14 PM~12998383
> *Naw.... :biggrin:  J/P I'll have them quote it tomorrow or monday
> *


sweet,pm sent bro,thanks


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Our new style. of the Ol' school blocks...I added 6 inserts so they use the same bolts al the way around, and radiused the edges for a smoother look....People where complaining about only 4 bolts 


































***** *1 WEEK SPECAIL* *****

Raw pump as Pictured w/ chrome H.D hitachi motor $325.00
Chromed and Polished $415.00

Blocks 95.00 and Polished 110.00 ea. and you create your own style set-up.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Black Magic, a leader in innovation!!!!!Sent you a pm  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i like that ol school pump :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

R U GONNA POST UP A DIFFERENT TOPIC FOR THE PISTON PUMPS DEAL OR YOUR JUST GONNA PUT IT UP ON HERE?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Feb 13 2009, 10:53 PM~12998754
> *R U GONNA POST UP A DIFFERENT TOPIC FOR THE PISTON PUMPS DEAL OR YOUR JUST GONNA PUT IT UP ON HERE?
> *


I'll put it on here. Did the pump no assemblies...But I still got some stuff working

Don't trip ,you got your good back door price already :0


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 13 2009, 10:35 PM~12999160
> *I'll put it on here. Did the pump no assemblies...But I still got some stuff working
> 
> Don't trip ,you got your good back door price already :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 13 2009, 11:35 PM~12999160
> *I'll put it on here. Did the pump no assemblies...But I still got some stuff working
> 
> Don't trip ,you got your good back door price already :0
> *



that sounded so wrong and in so many ways...yet i wonder which of u 2 got the back door of the price.... :biggrin:


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 14 2009, 01:36 AM~13000520
> *that sounded so wrong and in so many ways...yet i wonder which of u 2 got the back door of the price.... :biggrin:
> *


 :guns: :nono: :angry:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

how much for the two pump kit special shipped to 30905? how long will the special last?


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

pm me a price on the adels


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Feb 14 2009, 02:15 PM~13002619
> *:guns:  :nono:  :angry:
> *



haha...


----------



## malandrin (Oct 22, 2008)

how much for the 3 pump kit shipped to 60647


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

not too late to order that 3 pump special that the got going for 1415


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

hell of a deal guys :thumbsup: .............but tio sam wants me to pay back 643 man F T P !!! :twak:


----------



## smalltown (Jan 25, 2008)

how much for a generation III piston punp with 3/4 steel block?


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

gonna order on monday if you guys are open :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT for all the HATERS!!! LOL


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

I WONDER WHEN MY ORDER IS GOING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

order complete...BLACK MAGIC IS THE SHIT!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 16 2009, 03:21 PM~13018486
> *order complete...BLACK MAGIC IS THE SHIT!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



:biggrin: ALREADY IM READY TO GET MY SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

They even mixed and matched a little cuz i had previously bought some stuff that came with the kit. Again :thumbsup:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

nice, bring the pumps by when they come in.


----------



## SlickPretty (Dec 8, 2005)

Got mine orderded. Cant wait. Thanks again for all the info. Ron. & crew. - Rick


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

you guys should consider yourselves lucky...shit was already cheap pricing to begin with and theres many out there who paid more money than you guys are now...so get what you need while you can get it at a hot price...


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

AMEN


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 14 2009, 12:41 AM~12998625
> *Our new style. of the Ol' school blocks...I added 6 inserts so they use the same bolts al the way around, and radiused the edges for a smoother look....People where complaining about only 4 bolts
> 
> 
> ...


Ron, can you pm me a price for an entire kit based around these pumps? I just need two of em, with an Adel II for the front, 8's and 10's, hoses, water faucets, no rear dumps, but plumbing to accept 2 Italians, just need one set of 2 tons, 4 switch plate, with Carlings, and some switch cable shipped to 12053


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 16 2009, 05:12 PM~13019384
> *nice, bring the pumps by when they come in.
> *


i upgraded to the #9 Marz with 3/4 inch blocks and #8 hoses :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo ron ill call YOU when im ready to order bro,gotta get legal shit squared first..


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 16 2009, 08:53 PM~13020578
> *i upgraded to the #9 Marz with 3/4 inch blocks and #8 hoses :biggrin:
> *


what did u get the two pump or the three pump


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

i got the 2 pump kit with plans to redo the dumps and make both pumps go to the front at a later date


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 16 2009, 11:36 PM~13024818
> *what did u get the two pump or the three pump
> *



I ALSO GOT THE TWO PUMP BUT ONLY UPGRADED TO THE MARZ #9 I JUST PLAN ON LAYIN AND PLAYIN :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 17 2009, 11:43 AM~13027194
> *i got the 2 pump kit with plans to redo the dumps and make both pumps go to the front at a later date
> *


i got their three pump special


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln+Feb 11 2009, 09:57 AM~12971839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x3...plus rear upper and lower's...




hipped to 55422 .....please :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigBlue64 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey Ron got a question about your OG Super Fatt Cylinders can you check your PM and get back with me. Thanks.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTMFT!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 13 2009, 11:41 PM~12998625
> *Our new style. of the Ol' school blocks...I added 6 inserts so they use the same bolts al the way around, and radiused the edges for a smoother look....People where complaining about only 4 bolts
> 
> 
> ...


how do these look with the tank on?


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2009, 11:31 PM~13024743
> *yo ron ill call YOU when im ready to order bro,gotta get legal shit squared first..
> *


you werent on an episode of cops where ya


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

BMH mafia TTT


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 12:30 AM~12969106
> *Here is our 3 pump kit specials...
> This kit comes with all ,3/4 aluminium blocks,Front pump w/ all 3/4 fittings and 'Y', Blowproof front dump and flowthru DDRV rear dumps, H.D hitachi motors for rear, Comp motor for the front, choice of gear sizes 9-11's, H.P hoses front and rear, deep cups front, coil-over rear w/ powerballs, choice of 3 o-ring cylinder size. 8 thru 12's , 7 accumax solenoids w/ connectors and 3 ton hopping coils...
> 
> ...


DIZZZAMN! WHAT A GREAT DEAL! YOU WILL BE HEARING FROM ME SOON AS I GET MY FRAME FINISHED!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

price on slip yoke shipped to 85746 ???? and iz there a discount if we order three ???


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

hey b.m.h. i sent you a pm. i can imagine your busy at work , i'd rather not call for an estimate.


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

hey ron! its manny i got the old school new school pumps paul ordered for me to nyc???whats the difference between the 4 bolts and 6??? any difference in performance? i have the 4 bolt one you sent polished. im just asking because now i see different block that i just got the old one????? thanks


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 19 2009, 07:07 PM~13052698
> *hey ron! its manny i got the old school new school pumps paul ordered for me to nyc???whats the difference between the 4 bolts and 6???  any difference in performance? i have the 4 bolt one you sent polished. im just asking because now i see different block that i just got the old one????? thanks
> *


OLDBLOCKOWNED....WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 18 2009, 11:13 PM~13044981
> *how do these look with the tank on?
> *


IT WAS DESIGNED I BELIEVE TO NO HAVE A TANK ON IT


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

hey ron i send you a pm a few days ago and have not got a reply. i know your busy so just gat back at me as soon as you can. im still waiting for my tax money anyway so i got a few days.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 19 2009, 04:07 PM~13052698
> *hey ron! its manny i got the old school new school pumps paul ordered for me to nyc???whats the difference between the 4 bolts and 6???  any difference in performance? i have the 4 bolt one you sent polished. im just asking because now i see different block that i just got the old one????? thanks
> *


After assembling a dozen pumps, we noticed that the 4 holding it looked different from the stock 2 bolts. So it is more cosmetic then performance. I also think that when he offers some lock wired for the O.G look, he wanted to do all 6


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

got my shippin quote yesterday and it is 263.62 man what a killer but o well it is well worth the cash and wait


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 18 2009, 11:13 PM~13044981
> *how do these look with the tank on?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Feb 20 2009, 04:51 AM~13057871
> *got my shippin quote yesterday and it is 263.62 man what a killer but o well it is well worth the cash and wait
> *




daaayum.


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

any deals on other parts??


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 19 2009, 08:38 PM~13053452
> *IT WAS DESIGNED I BELIEVE TO NO HAVE A TANK ON IT
> *


So it uses aircraft tanks?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 20 2009, 12:51 PM~13059633
> *So it uses aircraft tanks?
> *


YEAH PRETTY MUCH, OR OTHER HOLDERS, THERE ARE SOME IN THE FIRST COUPLE OF PAGES


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 20 2009, 11:18 AM~13059882
> *YEAH PRETTY MUCH, OR OTHER HOLDERS, THERE ARE SOME IN THE FIRST COUPLE OF PAGES
> *



I look and look and no pics of those tanks , do you guys sell them also?



can you post some pics please


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

You following me Jerry!!!! :no:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

OR :yes:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

I think I am being followed!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha jess got a stalker she feels like a celebrity now haha


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 520goodtimer_@Feb 19 2009, 03:22 PM~13051793
> *price on slip yoke shipped to 85746 ???? and iz there a discount if we order three ???
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

BM OG SET UP


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

SO HOW MUCH LONGER WILL THIS SPECIAL BE AROUND.
IM SUPPOSE TO GET MY MONEY ON THE 10TH OF MARCH


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DESTINO_@Feb 22 2009, 12:46 PM~13075253
> *SO HOW MUCH LONGER WILL THIS SPECIAL BE AROUND.
> IM SUPPOSE TO GET MY MONEY ON THE 10TH OF MARCH
> *


i believe ron said he will keep it runnin til he feels like ending it. i'm waiting on 3 pump setup now


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

DOES BMH HAVE PRE-WIRED SWITCH BOXES....WHOS THE THE BEST BOXES FOR THE BEST PRICE?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Feb 22 2009, 01:47 PM~13076590
> *DOES BMH HAVE PRE-WIRED  SWITCH BOXES....WHOS THE THE BEST BOXES FOR THE BEST PRICE?
> *



you can get them prewired or just buy the 9 wire the box and switches and wire it urself..its pretty easy and theres no guess work...just incase a wire got hooked up in the wrong spot....


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

what time do these guys get in i'm trying to order my 3 pump set up today :biggrin:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

just placed my oreder 3 pump set up up graded :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Feb 23 2009, 12:38 PM~13085871
> *just placed my oreder 3 pump set up up graded  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 20 2009, 03:52 PM~13061241
> *I think I am being followed!!!!
> *


CAN YOU HAVE BMH HIT ME UP ABOUT THE OG BMH SETUP


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

READY TO THROW MY SET UP IN AS SOON AS I GET IT


----------



## SlickPretty (Dec 8, 2005)

Got mine today. Thanks BMH fam. Rick


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

i should get mine thurday


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

STILL WAITING FOR MINE TO SHIP  :dunno: 
BUT THATS PROLLY MY FAULT KEEP ADDING THINGS TO MY ORDER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

They never answer the phone. :angry:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 23 2009, 04:42 PM~13089596
> *They never answer the phone.  :angry:
> *



Funny I am on the phone with a customer as we speak, PM me your number I am here from 10 to 5pm Monday thru Friday!!!  to  if I can!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 23 2009, 06:49 PM~13089683
> *Funny I am on the phone with a customer as we speak, PM me your number I am here from 10 to 5pm Monday thru Friday!!!    to   if I can!!!
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 23 2009, 06:49 PM~13089683
> *Funny I am on the phone with a customer as we speak, PM me your number I am here from 10 to 5pm Monday thru Friday!!!    to   if I can!!!
> *



multi tasking i see


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 23 2009, 02:17 PM~13086277
> *CAN YOU HAVE BMH HIT ME UP ABOUT THE OG BMH SETUP
> *


 :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :uh:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 23 2009, 05:49 PM~13089683
> *Funny I am on the phone with a customer as we speak, PM me your number I am here from 10 to 5pm Monday thru Friday!!!    to   if I can!!!
> *


its probly amy your on the phone too lol


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

bump for the homie


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

TTT where we need to be!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 23 2009, 04:53 PM~13089739
> *multi tasking i see
> *




ALWAYS!!!! :biggrin: I am a mama!!! lol


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 24 2009, 01:11 PM~13098420
> *ALWAYS!!!!  :biggrin: I am a mama!!! lol
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

just upgraded to the piston tank kit :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

what about deals on parts,,i need the magic uni balls,,will they work for the street cyl. ?hopping handle,thanks ron ..or mrs bmh :biggrin:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

my order should be in Thursday.....time to go to the DARKSIDE.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 24 2009, 02:11 PM~13098420
> *ALWAYS!!!!  :biggrin: I am a mama!!! lol
> *



haha i know..i seen the pics of ur daughter hamming it up for the camera lol


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

man, you guys must be covered up. i've been trying to call and order my kit for the last two days


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

just want to say thanks to OJ at blackmagic for all the info today. you will get my order in about 2 weeks


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Swangin63WhilePoppinTrunk_@Feb 24 2009, 06:17 PM~13101169
> *man, you guys must be covered up. i've been trying to call and order my kit for the last two days
> *


call between 10am to 5pm vegas time and somebody will answer if they dont try again in 5 mins jess is usualy duct taped to the chair unless ron lets her get up n pick n pack parts for yalls orders :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hope my order getssent out soon


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 24 2009, 08:33 PM~13101966
> *hope my order getssent out soon
> *



THEY SENT MINE TODAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 24 2009, 07:33 PM~13101966
> *hope my order getssent out soon
> *


na there gettin mine done 1st :biggrin: j/p homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Feb 24 2009, 07:37 PM~13101999
> *THEY SENT MINE TODAY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


let me know what you think of it if ya need any thing just holla bro we aint that far away


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 24 2009, 08:52 PM~13102197
> *let me know what you think of it if ya need any thing just holla bro we aint that far away
> *



OK HOMIE THANKS JUST BEEN TRYING TO DRAW UP SOME IDEAS FOR MY SETUP YOU KNOW


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

best advice would be to wait until you get it all and then lay it out so clearance issues can be assesed ,ive done it before ima put the batts there the pumps there sub box there etc and then when you get it all it dont fit nowhere where you was hoping it would lol :biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

YEA I KNOW WE RAN INTO THAT WITH A HOMEBOYS


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:wave: get your orders on them kits,. They got a friendly staff always willing to help out.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 23 2009, 07:49 PM~13089683
> *Funny I am on the phone with a customer as we speak, PM me your number I am here from 10 to 5pm Monday thru Friday!!!    to   if I can!!!
> *


All I got was a Christmas message on your answering machine. :biggrin: But yea PM sent.


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

B.M.H. NEED SOME UPPER TRAILING ARMS FOR A 66 IMPALA BUT I DID A LITTLE MODIFICATION TO THE DIFERENTIAL WANTED TO C IF YOU GUYS COULD MAKE THEM
:biggrin: L.M.K.


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

GOT MY STUFF YESTERDAY :biggrin: THANKS.. AND MORE COMING FRIDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

i wish i could get ahold of somebody to order my kit. been calling all day :around: i need a kit in hand before i start to tear down my lac! :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Swangin63WhilePoppinTrunk_@Feb 25 2009, 05:09 PM~13111786
> *i wish i could get ahold of somebody to order my kit. been calling all day :around: i need a kit in hand before i start to tear down my lac! :biggrin:
> *


GIVE ME A CALL I WILL BE GLAD TO HELP U OUT


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 25 2009, 06:39 PM~13111491
> *GOT MY STUFF YESTERDAY  :biggrin:  THANKS..  AND MORE COMING FRIDAY :thumbsup:
> *



how long did it take once they shipped it?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

from vegas to texas it usualy takes 3-4 days


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

i'm like a little kid at christmas time waiting for mine and it don't get shipped till next week


----------



## BigBlue64 (Jan 9, 2008)

Do you have any specials on your 1/2 blocks with side ports and pump heads.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Feb 25 2009, 05:12 PM~13111823
> *how long did it take once they shipped it?
> *


IT TOOK 1 DAY IM IN OXNARD CA


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

orderd 3 setups to jersey 2 day :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
soon to be bm equipped


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Feb 25 2009, 07:40 PM~13113450
> *orderd 3 setups to jersey 2 day :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> soon to be bm equipped
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 25 2009, 08:43 PM~13113489
> *NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


why ur brother dont return phone calls......??? :angry:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 25 2009, 08:43 PM~13113489
> *NICE  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 25 2009, 08:06 PM~13113752
> *why ur brother dont return phone calls......??? :angry:
> *


DONT TRIP CHIP HIT ME UP


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 25 2009, 10:23 PM~13114705
> *DONT TRIP CHIP HIT ME UP
> *


call u in 25 min...........answer the phone........ :angry: 
























:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 25 2009, 09:25 PM~13114725
> *call u in 25 min...........answer the phone........ :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 25 2009, 11:23 PM~13114705
> *DONT TRIP CHIPPER HIT ME UP
> *



i fixed it for ya....sorry chris it was too easy to resist lol


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2009, 09:30 PM~13114805
> *i fixed it for ya....sorry chris it was too easy to resist lol
> *


THANKS lol.....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2009, 10:30 PM~13114805
> *i fixed it for ya....sorry chris it was too easy to resist lol
> *


 :uh: when u can build something like mine..................and keep up ..then u can talk...... :angry: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 25 2009, 10:37 PM~13114878
> *THANKS lol.....
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 25 2009, 11:39 PM~13114895
> *:uh: when u can build something like mine..................and keep up ..then u can talk...... :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



haha.. ya i know..but i just couldnt resist lol...plus you got more years of experience on me..give a guy a chance will ya lol...i gotta get you once for the many you got me on lol....you know you my homie...i think ur do for a shit talking forum again arent ya? lol


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 26 2009, 01:01 PM~13112988
> *IT TOOK 1 DAY IM IN OXNARD CA
> *



$20Ton,

Whats up Jerry, just about to catch a plane back home from thong capital of the world BRAZIL! Just wondering if you have had a chance to get my stuff out? 

Late............


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Feb 26 2009, 05:52 AM~13116582
> *$20Ton,
> 
> Whats up Jerry, just about to catch a plane back home from thong capital of the world BRAZIL! Just wondering if you have had a chance to get my stuff out?
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 27 2009, 03:49 AM~13118144
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Jerry,

Did they people at the depot say anything or was it all good and its on its way?

Late..........


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

YOU KNO THAT BLACK MAGIC WILL HAVE YOU ON THAT BACK BUMPER..

THE KING'S OF THE STREET USE THE VERY BEST..BMH. FUC THE REST :0  < > < >


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

got my 3 pump special today thanks Black Magic!


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 26 2009, 02:01 PM~13120326
> *YOU KNO THAT BLACK MAGIC WILL HAVE YOU ON THAT BACK BUMPER..
> 
> THE KING'S OF THE STREET USE THE VERY BEST..BMH. FUC THE REST :0   <  >  <  >
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

I just got my setup delievered today......Thanx Ron and Jess


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

hopefully i get mine today or tomorrow


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 26 2009, 03:01 PM~13120326
> *YOU KNO THAT BLACK MAGIC WILL HAVE YOU ON THAT BACK BUMPER..
> 
> THE KING'S OF THE STREET USE THE VERY BEST..BMH. FUC THE REST :0   <  >  <  >
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BMH..NO WEIGHT JUS GATES.. PAT NA.


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 26 2009, 06:01 PM~13120326
> *YOU KNO THAT BLACK MAGIC WILL HAVE YOU ON THAT BACK BUMPER..
> 
> THE KING'S OF THE STREET USE THE VERY BEST..BMH. FUC THE REST :0   <  >  <  >
> *



:worship:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

When does the sale end?


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 59Impala_@Feb 27 2009, 03:30 PM~13131387
> *When does the sale end?
> *


Should be a lil while longer, It has been doing really well....Shipping is behind, but other than that , we will hold it a bit longer :biggrin:


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)




----------



## capwagonwithwires (Jun 26, 2006)

im interested in placing an order for the 3 pump kit but i had a couple of questions. i have a 94 caprice wagon and wanted to run 1 pump to the front and 2 to the back. i would want 12" cylinders for the rear and plan on getting the stress points done until i can get a full wrap done. what springs would be recommend and also what gears for the pumpheads? this would be my first setup so i want to try to get everything right the first time. i have already tried emailing you guys and pming ron with no luck. please let me know as i would like to order as soon as i know exactly what i would need. thanks for your time and am looking forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by capwagonwithwires_@Feb 27 2009, 10:33 PM~13134819
> *im interested in placing an order for the 3 pump kit but i had a couple of questions.  i have a 94 caprice wagon and wanted to run 1 pump to the front and 2 to the back.  i would want 12" cylinders for the rear and plan on getting the stress points done until i can get a full wrap done.  what springs would be recommend and also what gears for the pumpheads?  this would be my first setup so i want to try to get everything right the first time.  i have already tried emailing you guys and pming ron with no luck.  please let me know as i would like to order as soon as i know exactly what i would need.  thanks for your time and am looking forward to hearing back from you.
> *


To get the best results i would call them at the shop cause Ron is not always on LIL so we all know he has quite a few messages and some don't quite make it thru 1-866-624-4233 and if you still cant get a hold of them hit up Ron or Mrs. blackmagic


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by capwagonwithwires_@Feb 27 2009, 11:33 PM~13134819
> *im interested in placing an order for the 3 pump kit but i had a couple of questions.  i have a 94 caprice wagon and wanted to run 1 pump to the front and 2 to the back.  i would want 12" cylinders for the rear and plan on getting the stress points done until i can get a full wrap done.  what springs would be recommend and also what gears for the pumpheads?  this would be my first setup so i want to try to get everything right the first time.  i have already tried emailing you guys and pming ron with no luck.  please let me know as i would like to order as soon as i know exactly what i would need.  thanks for your time and am looking forward to hearing back from you.
> *


WHAT SIZE ENGINE? HOW MANY BATTS? ARE YOU PLANNING ON HOPPING?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Feb 23 2009, 07:49 PM~13089683
> *Funny I am on the phone with a customer as we speak, PM me your number I am here from 10 to 5pm Monday thru Friday!!!    to   if I can!!!
> *


This message can not be sent because the recipient does not have permission to use the personal messenger or their personal messenger inbox is full.

This personal message has not been sent


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I left my # and now I just have someone calling and breathing heavy into the phone, :dunno:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

o my bad...that was me, got a little bored waitin for my shit to come in.


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

how much is total shipped to 98391 for a 2 pump kit.


----------



## capwagonwithwires (Jun 26, 2006)

my car has an lt1 350 like all caprice wagons. not sure on how many batteries to run either. i don't plan on hopping, atleast not in the begining. just looking to mostly lift and lower until i can get the frame done completely. eventually i know i'm gonna want more, just trying to do one thing at a time. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## sweetlew46 (Aug 22, 2004)

How big are the 18" tele opened


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

i put my pumps together today, but only one problem 2 motor bolts the threads were stripped to shit had a hard time gettin the nut off. and im not tryin to thread these into my blocks i need sum asap


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by capwagonwithwires_@Mar 1 2009, 01:24 AM~13142716
> *my car has an lt1 350 like all caprice wagons.  not sure on how many batteries to run either.  i don't plan on hopping, atleast not in the begining.  just looking to mostly lift and lower until i can get the frame done completely.  eventually i know i'm gonna want more, just trying to do one thing at a time. any advice would be appreciated.
> *


3 ton coils, number 9 gears all the way around 8 batteries


----------



## capwagonwithwires (Jun 26, 2006)

thanks man. i'm gonna call tomorrow to place an order. hopefully by the beginning of the summer i'll finally able to be hitting some switches. i'm gonna get the control arms, rear arches, trailing arms, and rear reinforced. i'm thinking that should be plenty to get me going since the wagons frame came boxed from the factory. if there are any more suggestions i'm all ears.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

they wont be there we are all still in phoenix


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 2 2009, 01:49 AM~13150338
> *they wont be there we are all still in phoenix
> *


they need to hurry up and get back so they can ship my order :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Mar 2 2009, 08:32 AM~13152160
> *they need to hurry up and get back so they can ship my order  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :wow:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 2 2009, 12:49 AM~13150338
> *they wont be there we are all still in phoenix
> *


Tell us when they get back. i have be communicating a order with Ron. just need to finalize and then the checks in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2009, 09:30 PM~12969106
> *2 Pump chrome comp kit (Roll'n DVD special)For $999.00
> 
> 
> ...


CAN I UPGRADE THIS KIT? LIKE ONE STREET PUMP AND ONE SIDWINDER PUMP WITH 12'S AND 6" CYLINDERS :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

3 Members: KINGFISH_CUSTOMS, Soultrain, Mrs. Black Magic

i see you jessica lol...i need a price on some stuff...hehe..


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Got my setup today good lookin' out BMH good customer service OJ took care of me.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

B.M.H..


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave: how did you guys do at the show? well give me a call when you guys are not busy. Thanks.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 2 2009, 02:54 PM~13155164
> *Tell us when they get back. i have be communicating a order with Ron. just need to finalize and then the checks in the mail  :biggrin:
> *


hes back :biggrin:


----------



## capwagonwithwires (Jun 26, 2006)

i just ordered my kit today. now i just have to wait. :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

my kit got shipped last tuesday and i still ain't got it. hopefully it's here today


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

got my kit today. the only thing was the springs didnt get shipped. I called BMH and the guy was very professional and fixed the problem. I definately recommend them to everybody on EARTH!!! Thanks alot! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

ordered last week still waiting for it to be shipped  supposed to be shipped tomorrow or friday :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

i had to wait about a week before mine was shipped as well. i'm assuming they get alot of business cuz they answer their phones :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

they have been selling out with all these deals going on so please be patient your order will be in the line and sent out as soon as its your turn


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i hope so. i ve probably been irritating them and callingthem bout my pallet. hopethey don't get too mad. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ron was saying last week that thay had your number on block cos you kept calling and being a pain 








































hahaha j/p homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 6 2009, 07:39 AM~13199425
> *ron was saying last week that thay had your number on block cos you kept calling and being a pain
> hahaha j/p homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i talked to oj and he said that i fucking irritated him soo much that he's gonna put my shit in the shop and leave it there til i come back for super show and carry it in back to hawaii on my canoe. jus playin but fuck man it sounded like oj was bumbarded with alot of orders. hope it get hear b4 the show on march 29  . :wave: stevie


----------



## The Joker (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 3 2009, 06:03 PM~13167954
> *B.M.H..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 6 2009, 06:48 PM~13204689
> *yeah i talked to oj and he said that i fucking irritated him soo much that he's gonna put my shit in the shop and leave it there til i come back for super show and carry it in back to hawaii on my canoe. jus playin but fuck man it sounded like oj was bumbarded with alot of orders. hope it get hear b4 the show on march 29  .  :wave: stevie
> *


back at ya homie the 29th is my lil boys birthday :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

tell'm happy bday. how old. urlil boy was cool man i like him.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 7 2009, 12:08 AM~13207042
> *tell'm happy bday. how old. urlil boy was cool man i like him.
> *


he will be 6 bless him


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

ttt


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

ordered my kit last monday, should be here by nexy friday :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

STILL WAITING ON A QUOTE


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

DAMN ITS GOOD TO HEAR THAT BLACKMAGIC IS GETTING ALOT OF BUSINESS!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

TTT FOR SOME REALLY COOL CATS :wave:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 01:05 AM~12969592
> *I will be posting a Sidewinder and 1'' piston pump deals here soon...
> *


YEAH BUDDY


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Mar 9 2009, 10:48 PM~13230440
> *:biggrin:
> *


WASSUP


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

hope my stuff is getting shipped out today


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Back to the Top, we'll be seeing you guys this weekend.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

RAFFLE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=464011&st=0


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Mar 11 2009, 03:39 PM~13251385
> *ttt
> *


LOOK WHO'S BACK :biggrin:  :wave: NOW GET TO WORK lol.......


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

what times does the BMH crew normally get into the shop?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

order placed. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt for bmh


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Mar 11 2009, 11:02 PM~13254502
> *LOOK WHO'S BACK  :biggrin:    :wave: NOW GET TO WORK lol.......
> *


NOT BACK, I SENT A PM, NO ANSWER????


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 12 2009, 09:48 AM~13260700
> *NOT BACK, I SENT A PM, NO ANSWER????
> *



Please have some patience as they have been receiving multiple orders. What kind of questions do you have. I will be making my way out there tomorrow to pick up some parts. PM me your questions and I will have them review it when I am there.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

hey jess here some pics my guy got ........perry


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 12 2009, 04:05 PM~13261452
> *Please have some patience as they have been receiving multiple orders.  What kind of questions do you have.  I will be making my way out there tomorrow to pick up some parts.  PM me your questions and I will have them review it when I am there.
> *


DOES THIS STILL COST $1400


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 12 2009, 04:31 PM~13262689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 12 2009, 03:56 PM~13263946
> *DOES THIS STILL COST $1400
> 
> 
> ...



I'll inquire about this tomorrow.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 12 2009, 04:31 PM~13262689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha look at my skinny white ass :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 13 2009, 09:42 AM~13269972
> *hahaha look at  my skinny white ass  :biggrin:
> *


the last time i seen it, it loked pretty fair to me. :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 13 2009, 05:05 AM~13267771
> *I'll inquire about this tomorrow.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :banghead: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

talk about backed up i ordered my stuff almost a month ago and it still hasn't shipped out hopefully monday now :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

it will be worth the wait homie


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah i know thats why i'm not sweatin it i'm just like a lil kid when i order somethin can't wait to get it


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Mar 14 2009, 09:57 PM~13282851
> *talk about backed up i ordered my stuff almost a month ago and it still hasn't shipped out  hopefully monday now :dunno:  :banghead:
> *


what did you order?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

its all good i know they have been mad buzy and i mean mad buzy since these deals have been going on which to me is a good thing it means the product and the shop are actualy doing stuff :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 14 2009, 05:31 PM~13281730
> *the last time i seen it, it loked pretty fair to me. :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


you can admit it you liked my skinny white assss :biggrin:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 14 2009, 11:12 PM~13282971
> *what did you order?
> *


3 pump setup upgraded with the adel and 4.5 ton hopping springs and upgraded to the piston kit with a gear clamp :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 14 2009, 11:13 PM~13282980
> *its all good i know they have been mad buzy and i mean mad buzy since these deals have been going on which to me is a good thing it means the product and the shop are actualy doing stuff  :biggrin:
> *


i know i'm sure OJ is getting tired of talkin to me he tells my stuff is getting shipped the next day when i talk to him so its about every other day i talk to him he said theres been a lot goin on


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 14 2009, 05:24 PM~13282633
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :banghead:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I just rolled in from Vegas about about ten minutes ago and didn't have a chance to log on. I brought a pic of the setup and the quote for $1400 and showed it to OJ and Ron. I'm not sure who you talked to in order to establish that the setup in the pic was going to cost "$1400" but, you should call back and remind them about what was discussed. I understand that you are unable to get through, but keep trying, because the whole time I was there, OJ answered all incoming calls while also juggling fabrication, front counter customer service, and boxing up parts getting ready to ship out. The BMH staff has been so busy lately due to high demand of these killer deals, but you might have better luck with this number (702) 222-2112. Thank you and I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused you.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 12 2009, 06:24 AM~13258864
> *what times does the BMH crew normally get into the shop?
> *


Try calling around 11:00 a.m. during the weekdays.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*BUMP FOR THESE KILLER DEALS, DAMN RON HAS BEEN REALLY BUSY, HAVENT SEEN HIM IN LIL IN A MINUTE, *


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 15 2009, 03:00 AM~13284520
> *I just rolled in from Vegas about about ten minutes ago and didn't have a chance to log on.  I brought a pic of the setup and the quote for $1400 and showed it to OJ and Ron.  I'm not sure who you talked to in order to establish that the setup in the pic was going to cost "$1400" but, you should call back and remind them about what was discussed. I understand that you are unable to get through, but keep trying, because the whole time I was there, OJ answered all incoming calls while also juggling fabrication, front counter customer service, and boxing up parts getting ready to ship out. The BMH staff has been so busy lately due to high demand of these killer deals, but you might have better luck with this number (702) 222-2112.  Thank you and I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused you.
> *


did you get to see my order in the shop? i supposed you did but pm me if so.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 15 2009, 04:08 PM~13289049
> *did you get to see my order in the shop? i supposed you did but pm me if so.
> *



Saw a few pallets and somebody's getting stuff shipped out soon.


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt 4 my bmh fam


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 16 2009, 02:42 AM~13292277
> *Saw a few pallets and somebody's getting stuff shipped out soon.
> *


i hope its mine!! :biggrin: i've been waiting two weeks. but no rush i dont even have my body off yet... soon tho!


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 18 2009, 12:20 PM~13316217
> *ttt 4 my bmh fam
> *



:wave: Its starting to heat up here in so cal, how about Vegas? Summer hasn't even begun and the ac is on full blast.


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

:biggrin: my stuff is bein shiped out today :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i got 2 boxes today :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 18 2009, 03:10 PM~13317601
> *:wave: Its starting to heat up here in so cal, how about Vegas?  Summer hasn't even begun and the ac is on full blast.
> *



it was pretty hot out today, i dont want summer to get here :angry:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

today is cool and windy. i pity foryou steve, it mustbe hot in texas soon. when i was in san antonio itgot down as much as 22 degrees. youshould move to hawaii, all paid expense from all out customs. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:0 All aboard Aloha Airlines. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

bring out the single prop planes first class!


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT for the BMH family cause it where we belong :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Mar 18 2009, 10:26 PM~13322222
> *TTT for the BMH family cause it where we belong :thumbsup:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin: sup yall family members :biggrin:


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 19 2009, 08:26 PM~13331780
> *:biggrin: sup yall family members  :biggrin:
> *


  whats up stevie


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 19 2009, 07:26 PM~13331780
> *:biggrin: sup yall family members  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Mar 19 2009, 11:00 PM~13334028
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 19 2009, 08:26 PM~13331780
> *:biggrin: sup yall family members  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 19 2009, 09:26 PM~13331780
> *:biggrin: sup yall family members  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Sup everyone ,Thanks for all the orders over the past few weeks...I've been puttin in some serious O.T  ...We've just hired a new employee in the back to help ease my 16 to 17 hour days.. :0 

I've also got some new DEALS coming and will hook up our L.I.L members...

Again Thanks everyone,

Ron,BMH


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

JUST GOT A CALL TODAY SAYING MY STUFF WILL BE ON IT'S WAY :0 SHE SAID TO CALL BACK BY 5PM IF I HAD ANY QUESTIONS AND I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THE TIME DIFFERENCE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Mar 20 2009, 07:17 PM~13340724
> *JUST GOT A CALL TODAY SAYING MY STUFF WILL BE ON IT'S WAY  :0 SHE SAID TO CALL BACK BY 5PM IF I HAD ANY QUESTIONS AND I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THE TIME DIFFERENCE LOL  :biggrin:
> *


We on the same time G  pacific standard :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 26 2009, 04:01 PM~13120326
> *AWWWWW shit nikka you say it best
> 
> Perms new sig... :cheesy: But you still a chipper :biggrin:*


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

any deals on parts yet?
i need a pair of rear adjustables upper,,for a g-body


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> Sup everyone ,Thanks for all the orders over the past few weeks...I've been puttin in some serious O.T  ...We've just hired a new employee in the back to help ease my 16 to 17 hour days.. :0
> 
> I've also got some new DEALS coming and will hook up our L.I.L members...
> 
> ...


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 20 2009, 05:23 PM~13340763
> *We on the same time G   pacific standard :biggrin:
> *



LOL I FORGOT TO ADJUST MY WATCH :twak: DAMN I NEED A BRAKE LOL THANKS ALOT BRO TO YOU AND YOUR CREW FOR THE HELP


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 22 2009, 01:08 PM~13354407
> *TTT
> *


You get your pallet of parts yet.... :biggrin:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

got any deals comming for the ajustable slip-n-stubs for my drive shaft??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Mar 22 2009, 06:47 PM~13355750
> *got any deals comming for the ajustable slip-n-stubs for my drive shaft??
> *


OH YEAH get to keep it spiced up. 

In the next few days, keep your eyes open


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

ttt  whats up Dj


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

does the shipping come C.O.D??


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Yo ron i've been trying to call you for weeks can i get a call back?


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

cool i'll keep my eyes open for that thing u know how much of a price knock off it will be on that slinp n stubs??? shit i'd be happy with just free shipping


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ANY WORD ON THE COST OF THIS ONE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 20 2009, 06:26 PM~13340783
> *BMH.. ALL DAY EVERY DAY *


----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)

hey ron i got the cylinders today and think u for clearing up the the lil problem i had so quick this was the first time i have delt with BMH but u have a new customer homie big ups to u and ur company thanks 4 everything


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

bump for the BMH family


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

got my set up today every thing looks great can't wait to get it in and see what it can do i'll post up pics when its done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mike's cadillac (Nov 17, 2005)

Ron i've send you a PM.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I GOT MY SETUP IN THE OTHER DAY....I WAS LIKE :0 :0 :tongue: :wow: :yes: :nicoderm: 


:biggrin: FIRST TIME CUSTOMER BMH BUT I'M DEFINITELY COMING BACK...YOU GUYS REALLY TAKE CARE OF YOUR PEOPLE :thumbsup:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

when thoes slip n stubs going to be marked down???


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 23 2009, 04:35 PM~13364254
> *ANY WORD ON THE COST OF THIS ONE
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83 lolo cut_@Mar 23 2009, 06:38 PM~13366274
> *hey ron i got the cylinders today and think u for clearing up the the lil problem i had so quick this was the first time i have delt with BMH but u have a new customer homie big ups to u and ur company thanks 4 everything
> *


No problem Homie, we do our best. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 25 2009, 01:02 PM~13385804
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Dunno, I thought we established the price @1400.00 but with the new block and gear design


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

i need a wiring diagram on how to wire up the toggle switches. and how much for the bmh engraved hopping toggle??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix+Mar 24 2009, 10:07 PM~13380482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


175.00 for g-body and caprice's..The Lincolns are 190.00 and 200 for big body caddys.... Still have to let the office peeps know you heard it on L.I.L as of today ( 3-24-09)


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

I NEED SOME UNI MAGIC BALLS,,ANY DEALS GOING ON THOSE ???
THANKS RON


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey what's crackin ron! How you been man? Pm'd you brah!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 25 2009, 01:28 PM~13386014
> *Good looking out, Thanks homie
> 
> 175.00 for g-body and caprice's..The Lincolns are 190.00 and 200 for big body caddys.... Still have to let the office peeps know you heard it on L.I.L as of today ( 3-24-09)
> *


damn!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 25 2009, 02:23 PM~13385975
> *Dunno, I thought we established the price @1400.00 but with the new block and gear design
> *


THAT WAS ALL I WAS ASKING, SOMEONE SENT ME AN EMAIL SAYING SOMEONE HAD SAID THAT WAS A CRAZY PRICE, AND THAT YOU GUYS WHERE NOT HONORING IT, BUT I WAS TRYING TO FIND OUT FROM YOU


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

just got my order in,....  thanks jessica & oj,...


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Mar 26 2009, 12:30 AM~13393173
> *TTT
> *


Sup SBL....What up with the motors :0 ...SSShhhhh


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 25 2009, 10:50 PM~13393270
> *Sup SBL....What up with the motors :0 ...SSShhhhh
> *


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

just got my kit! :biggrin: time to put it down in KY with a little power from the darkside!


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

i didn't know the kits do not come without rear coils though. or is it a mistake? wasn't on the invoice tho :dunno:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Mar 26 2009, 01:09 PM~13396495
> * i didn't know the kits do not come without rear coils though. or is it a mistake? wasn't on the invoice tho :dunno:
> *


nope no rear coils only front


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

its all good i'll just use my stock front coils for the rear


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

bump to the top cause it where we belong
WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE BMH


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seriobuilt_@Mar 26 2009, 11:13 PM~13403330
> *bump to the top cause it where we belong
> WELCOME TO THE DARKSIDE BMH
> *


Thanks D on that paper work


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2009, 12:07 AM~13404459
> *Thanks D on that paper work
> *


no problem homesssssssssss


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Haven't been on here in a while... Are these deals still avaliable???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Mar 27 2009, 02:01 PM~13408559
> *Haven't been on here in a while... Are these deals still avaliable???
> *


It's still a hit ,so As long as we are moving equipment, it's still ago :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Aloha to the BMH crew.


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 28 2009, 12:37 AM~13413669
> *It's still a hit ,so As long as we are moving equipment, it's still ago :biggrin:
> *


  I'll be calling early next week!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS RECOMMEND AS FAR AS SPRINGS GO FOR AN A-BODY RUNNING 6 BATTS?

IT'S MY 72 BUICK SKYLARK


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looking good homie you wont be dissapointed :biggrin:


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

[img=http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/5255/picture227m.th.jpg]
:biggrin:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

tryed to put an order in today but i got no answer.
i will try again tomorrow.


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DESTINO_@Mar 30 2009, 09:46 PM~13439117
> *tryed to put an order in today but i got no answer.
> i will try again tomorrow.
> *


be patient homie try back tomorrow the phones were swamped today they were on the phone taking orders and much more you can also pm blackmagic and pm your info to call you im sure he will get back to you in a orderly fashion they just been swamped at the shop


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DESTINO_@Mar 30 2009, 10:46 PM~13439117
> *tryed to put an order in today but i got no answer.
> i will try again tomorrow.
> *


P.M me a number and I can Have someone in touch with you tomorrow.
It's been hella busy around here, and *Thanks *for everyone who's purchased and been patient


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:wave: Black Magic Family


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2009, 01:22 AM~13440417
> *P.M me a number and I can Have someone in touch with you tomorrow.
> It's been hella busy around here, and Thanks for everyone who's purchased and been patient
> *


 :biggrin: 
I dont know about hte rest but Im waiting on my double pump assembly....gonna shit on em this year Ron 

We are gonna try to get it locked down

NV to VA


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

TTT


Tax Time Specials end soon!!!! Get your orders in before the 15th!!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Nah nikkah, keep it on longer so you can actually work and not sippin on sum sizzerb! Gotta get your set up while its hot!


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2009, 12:22 AM~13440417
> *P.M me a number and I can Have someone in touch with you tomorrow.
> It's been hella busy around here, and Thanks for everyone who's purchased and been patient
> *


i called again today and talked to oj. he said he would call me back but i never got a call  i hope to hear from him tomorrow. i will pm my # just in case he lost it


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DESTINO_@Apr 1 2009, 08:38 PM~13460862
> *i called again today and talked to oj. he said he would call me back but i never got a call  i hope to hear from him tomorrow. i will pm my # just in case he lost it
> *


GIVE THEM TIME BRO...LIKE RON SAID THEY ARE EXTREMELY BUSY...

PLUS IT'S ONLY THE 1ST


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 1 2009, 11:21 PM~13461387
> *GIVE THEM TIME BRO...LIKE RON SAID THEY ARE EXTREMELY BUSY...
> 
> PLUS IT'S ONLY THE 1ST
> *


i know its only the first, i just want to do it before i blow the money on something else :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DESTINO_@Apr 1 2009, 09:45 PM~13461597
> *i know its only the first, i just want to do it before i blow the money on something else :biggrin:
> *



LOL I COULD UNDERSTAND THAT


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

BMH#1


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

finally got my order in today :biggrin: 
cant wait to have it in my hands.
thanks oj for all the help.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DESTINO_@Apr 2 2009, 07:10 PM~13468449
> *finally got my order in today :biggrin:
> cant wait to have it in my hands.
> thanks oj for all the help.
> *


 :thumbsup: Well worth the wait.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 2 2009, 06:36 PM~13469354
> *:thumbsup: Well worth the wait.
> *


X100000000


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 3 2009, 12:18 AM~13472415
> *X100000000
> *


here will be more happy customers. Just a couple of full frame jobs and chrome undercarriages...Or a cadillac fest..Haha

Single pump hopper gonna get ready to hit the streets of vegas soon
























Doing a 5.7 conversion and chroming out everything under the hood

4 pump caddy, single sided frame 3/8 in the rear, 3/16 front with the belly shrunk in and reinforced
















before paint


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looking clean


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

lookin awesome. keep up the solid work.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam looks like your buzy if ya need a hand holla bro or if you get slow do you wanna come n help me :biggrin:


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

whats up black magic ive been trying to get a hold of you guys but nobody pics up im trying to get some adjustable upper trailing arms im trying to see if its good to get on one side the regular bushing and the other end a heim joint pm me to get this taking care of :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Apr 4 2009, 09:23 AM~13482293
> *whats up black magic ive been trying to get a hold of you guys but nobody pics up im trying to get some adjustable upper trailing arms im trying to see if its good to get on one side the regular bushing and the other end a heim joint pm me to get this taking care of :biggrin:
> *


keep trying homie they will get you taken care of call between 10 am and 5 pm vegas time and some1 will pick up and sort you out if you still have a problem just call 1 of there many distributers around the country


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for the BMH crew! Sup Steve howz the weather in texas?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 5 2009, 08:46 PM~13492043
> *TTT for the BMH crew! Sup Steve howz the weather in texas?
> *


not bad homie it changes so often it does my head in 1 day its 80s the next its 40s and to top it off my dog dissapeared today i think he got stolen


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

ah what! same as myhomies bitch gotstolen, she was the grand daughter of the bully pit, LEGEND. he s pissed as fuck. butit wouldnt beto hard, we live on an island. hope you find thedog.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

yeah me too he was my boys dog and hes heartbroken his baby is gone


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I got my order in and had a quick question, the block, tank and gear comes all pre-assemble, but is it good to go? or do i need to pull it apart and tighten the gear up to the block?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

it will be good to go fill it with out fit the motor and fittings done job


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

bolt up and bleedlines and play. not like other hydro companies. they left the plugs in and it fuck'd up my homies ride. but we should've double checked it.


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wassup guys my order didnt come in yet. i hope it'll be here by wednesday.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Apr 4 2009, 10:23 AM~13482293
> *whats up black magic ive been trying to get a hold of you guys but nobody pics up im trying to get some adjustable upper trailing arms im trying to see if its good to get on one side the regular bushing and the other end a heim joint pm me to get this taking care of :biggrin:
> *


we was at a show this pat week-end. P.M me your number and I'll have someone in touch with ya...Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 5 2009, 11:25 PM~13492984
> *bolt up and bleedlines and play. not like other hydro companies. they left the plugs in and it fuck'd up my homies ride. but we should've double checked it.
> *


Ouch...But we don't anwser our phones , so I can't clown..hahahah


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs+Mar 31 2009, 12:44 AM~13440624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


today was my first day back, since that show, I'll find out what up Jr and let cha know


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 01:20 AM~13515026
> *you know this maaan...
> today was my first day back, since that show, I'll find out what up Jr and let cha know
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 5 2009, 10:25 PM~13492984
> *bolt up and bleedlines and play. not like other hydro companies. they left the plugs in and it fuck'd up my homies ride. but we should've double checked it.
> *


3 years ago, hi-low set up.


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

cant wait to get my stuff hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 8 2009, 12:40 AM~13514937
> *Ouch...But we don't anwser our phones , so I can't clown..hahahah
> *


hahaha probably because amy n jess are always talking :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 8 2009, 08:38 AM~13516029
> *Thanks homie!
> *


mis confusion on the ship and cylinders, but I told O.J to send it all anyways. You owe me dinner next time you in Vegas.!!!!.HOLMES


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

ah brotha, you know me, at the cal hotel! nah brah i'll be their for super show so you tell where's a good place butdont tell stevie  :biggrin:


----------



## antbeezy14 (Apr 15, 2008)

i ordered a couple seals from u guys and havent gotten anything. been almost three weeks now and i call to check on it and no answer or call backs.. being sent to dublin ca. any word on this bmh?thnx


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by antbeezy14_@Apr 8 2009, 11:25 PM~13524547
> *i ordered a couple seals from u guys and havent gotten anything. been almost three weeks now and i call to check on it and no answer or call backs.. being sent to dublin ca. any word on this bmh?thnx
> *


P.M me your info and I'll look at it now... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 8 2009, 11:23 PM~13524531
> *ah brotha, you know me, at the cal hotel! nah brah i'll be their for super show so you tell where's a good place stevie*


----------



## seriobuilt (Aug 1, 2008)

to the top
BMH is at the top


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 8 2009, 10:23 PM~13524531
> *ah brotha, you know me, at the cal hotel! nah brah i'll be their for super show so you tell where's a good place butdont tell stevie   :biggrin:
> *


ahhh shit il remember that next you want some advice :biggrin: :biggrin: haha


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

How bout you come and you pay. Nah homie you're invited too.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam straight homie you know ima be there if you want me to pay 3 happy meals it is :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*to the top for the black magic family*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

put in my order last friday. i hope it gets shipped tomorrow


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Apr 11 2009, 05:27 PM~13548195
> *to the top for the black magic family
> *


Congrats on you win this Easter week-end


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2009, 11:30 PM~12969106
> *Here is our 3 pump kit specials...
> This kit comes with all ,3/4 aluminium blocks,Front pump w/ all 3/4 fittings and 'Y', Blowproof front dump and flowthru DDRV rear dumps, H.D hitachi motors for rear, Comp motor for the front, choice of gear sizes 9-11's, H.P hoses front and rear, deep cups front, coil-over rear w/ powerballs, choice of 3 o-ring cylinder size. 8 thru 12's , 7 accumax solenoids w/ connectors and 3 ton hopping coils...
> 
> ...


just a repost for a customer :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 13 2009, 06:55 PM~13565130
> *:angry:
> *


What you angry at, my satellite still aint workin... :uh:


Nick, heres a pic of the wheels i got


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 13 2009, 11:18 PM~13567609
> *Congrats on you win this Easter week-end
> *


*thanks bro, one step at a time, gonna do the hop again this weekend,couldnt have done it with out stevie d, he gets down on the hydro world period* :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83 grandprix_@Mar 30 2009, 02:51 PM~13434042
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


DAMN BADASS PUMP! I NEED IT!!!


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Apr 14 2009, 07:07 PM~13576694
> *DAMN BADASS PUMP! I NEED IT!!!
> *


it is a badass pump theres a guy in the vechicle parts section with 2 brand new one he's tryin to sell allready hit him up


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

how much for 20' of 3/8" .049 stainless tubing.....I've tried calling, let me know


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt for the fam


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco+Apr 11 2009, 06:27 PM~13548195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin: i wanna see the cutty get down


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Apr 15 2009, 07:55 AM~13582134
> *:wave:
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  i wanna see the cutty get down
> *


soon brother soon el taco will be out soon


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 15 2009, 01:13 PM~13583758
> *soon brother soon el taco will be out soon
> *


Tacos are good :biggrin: good for us, bad for the competition :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 15 2009, 11:13 AM~13583758
> *soon brother soon el taco will be out soon
> *


aint scerd of nooooooo nigka,,, nigka :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 15 2009, 06:14 PM~13587789
> *aint scerd of nooooooo nigka,,, nigka :0
> *


sup big dawwg


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 15 2009, 07:14 PM~13587789
> *aint scerd of nooooooo nigka,,, nigka :0
> *


Perm wad it be fool.... Weather was just gettin nice,And BAMMMMM cold as fuck today???? What the fuck you thinkin of coming here this week-end or something,,,_*Fat bastard*_ :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 15 2009, 07:14 PM~13587789
> *aint scerd of nooooooo nigka,,, nigka :0
> *


I'm sorry. I know you losin weight, that was very disrepectful....I'ma cut you holmes


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 14 2009, 03:21 PM~13575449
> *What you angry at, my satellite still aint workin... :uh:
> Nick, heres a pic of the wheels i got
> 
> ...


El ***** Pt. 2? :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE520 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 16 2009, 12:01 AM~13591724
> *
> I'm sorry. I know you losin weight, that was very disrepectful....I'ma cut you holmes
> *



:twak: :buttkick: I GOT MY BUTTER KNIFE :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 17 2009, 11:31 AM~13605887
> *El ***** Pt. 2?  :biggrin:
> *


I was gonna use them on my 63, but I think i'ma change it up????? so I sold them :biggrin:


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

just bolted up thoes ajustable lowers. them things is tight as hell way better than the factory boys


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

:h5: *back ttt *


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## antbeezy14 (Apr 15, 2008)

ron how much are your blak y bones.or wish bones? do they come with everything to mount and bushings? can u send me the link.or post thnx


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

i ordered my kit back on the 3rd of this month and have not really heard anything from you guys since. can you guys give me an update on when it will be shipped or what is going on.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Apr 22 2009, 06:41 PM~13660102
> *i ordered my kit back on the 3rd of this month and have not really heard anything from you guys since. can you guys give me an update on when it will be shipped or what is going on.
> *



Try calling the shop around noon. 702-222-2112 Somebody will be able to handle any questions you have about your order.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Apr 22 2009, 10:33 PM~13661555
> *Try calling the shop around noon.  702-222-2112  Somebody will be able to handle any questions you have about your order.
> *


THAT WAS WHAT I DID, MAKE SURE IT IS AROND NOON LAS VEGAS TIME AND LEAVE A MESSAGE


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

I still dont get why every1 saiz they dont answer the phones we usualy call everyday if not ever day every couple of days and they either answer straight away or if they dont we try back in a couple of mins and they answer the only time we cant get thro is if they are out to lunch or all eating but like i said try back in 10 mins and they will answer , :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 23 2009, 09:16 AM~13665864
> *I still dont get why every1 saiz they dont answer the phones we usualy call everyday if not ever day every couple of days and they either answer straight away or if they dont we try back in a couple of mins and they answer the only time we cant get thro is if they are out to lunch or all eating but like i said try back in 10 mins and they will answer , :biggrin:
> *


Monday's always seem to be the worst for getting through because Jess has told me they are swamped on Monday's....and there have been one or two occasions where it takes 2 or 3 times to get through.....but I have never had an issue. Patients is a vurtue! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by antbeezy14+Apr 20 2009, 12:32 AM~13627595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P.M me your details..Name ,what you ordered??? I will get it handled :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

how is your special for? is it pau already?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 24 2009, 12:43 AM~13674416
> *how is your special for? is it pau already?
> *


It's been over ,but shit I own the joint !!!!! so what ever...hahahah. You know we *takin over *

Heres some pumps I'm doing tonite to ship tomorrow
2 3/4'' pumps with 3 Adel-II's polished and chrome, with Painted candles to match car... :cheesy:


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2009, 02:02 AM~13674542
> *It's been over ,but shit I own the joint !!!!! so what ever...hahahah. You know we takin over
> 
> Heres some pumps I'm doing tonite to ship tomorrow
> ...


I bet the dude thats recieving that is grinning his ass off this morning,I hope mine is just ass pretty,in acouple of months. Hey man, nobody got down to pick up the certified letter i sent,I guess that means my money is no good :biggrin: to the blackmagic crew,thats ok I'll love it if you done all that chrome work for free :biggrin: . Tell Jess,I'm sending it back today,hopefully u'll can pick it up this time,to much money ,havin to certifiy it twice.
Pat,


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2009, 03:02 AM~13674542
> *It's been over ,but shit I own the joint !!!!! so what ever...hahahah. You know we takin over
> 
> Heres some pumps I'm doing tonite to ship tomorrow
> ...


dats tight!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2009, 12:02 AM~13674542
> *It's been over ,but shit I own the joint !!!!! so what ever...hahahah. You know we takin over
> 
> Heres some pumps I'm doing tonite to ship tomorrow
> ...


Shiet! If I recall bout 3 weeks ago I remember you and oj said jess was the DA BOSS!


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2009, 01:02 AM~13674542
> *It's been over ,but shit I own the joint !!!!! so what ever...hahahah. You know we takin over
> 
> Heres some pumps I'm doing tonite to ship tomorrow
> ...


How much for a kit like this?


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Apr 24 2009, 03:13 PM~13680429
> *How much for a kit like this?
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Apr 24 2009, 04:13 PM~13680429
> *How much for a kit like this?
> *


2160 in a complete kit, with all nessary product


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

How much for a street pump shipped to Canada?(chrome) R2E 0H7


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 24 2009, 04:54 PM~13680735
> *How much for a street pump shipped to Canada?(chrome) R2E 0H7
> *


235 to 265 depending on style and Jessica would have to quote the shipping to Canada on Monday


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 23 2009, 10:08 PM~13672196
> *P.M me your details..Name ,what you ordered??? I will get it handled :biggrin:
> *


i got a call from oj today to give me an update. i really appreciate it.
just want to let everyone out there know that i am very happy dealing with black magic.


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2009, 05:43 PM~13680650
> *2160 in a complete kit, with all nessary product
> *


Well, the set-up for this dudes car that i'm doin, wants 4 pump w/faucets(w/the two pumps to the nose tied together;all 3/4'',all chrome)how much?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Apr 26 2009, 09:54 AM~13692465
> *Well, the set-up for this dudes car that i'm doin, wants 4 pump w/faucets(w/the two pumps to the nose tied together;all 3/4'',all chrome)how much?
> *


3850 with 3 Adel-II's and all hardline as a complete kit,#8 hoses,coils ,comp cylinders,choice of gear,upto a 14'' cyl, coil-over and powerballs








Kinda like this....








4 pump ,4 squares
4000.00


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2009, 06:11 PM~13681709
> *235 to 265 depending on style and Jessica would have to quote the shipping to Canada on Monday
> *


  Cool pm the shipping quote when u get a chance  :biggrin:


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 26 2009, 07:16 PM~13695415
> *3850 with 3 Adel-II's and all hardline as a complete kit,#8 hoses,coils ,comp cylinders,choice of gear,upto a 14'' cyl, coil-over and powerballs
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap,yeap, dats it.just need motor end caps,and 16''strokes for the back.goin on 64 and i need it to bumper,so u know what size gears i need(14 batts. in da trunk).we'll talk more in later. Hows the chrome plating come along(all those Impala parts that came acouple of months ago from Memphis,Tn.)?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TAYLORMADE_@Apr 27 2009, 12:49 PM~13703561
> *Yeap,yeap, dats it.just need motor end caps,and 16''strokes for the back.goin on 64 and i need it to bumper,so u know what size gears i need(14 batts. in da trunk).we'll talk more in later. Hows the chrome plating come along(all those Impala parts that came acouple of months ago from Memphis,Tn.)?
> *


Don't trip Pat, we got ya covered. All your chrome is done, Should be gettin you some quotes back


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

i need some magic uni balls :banghead:


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 27 2009, 02:00 PM~13703684
> *Don't trip Pat, we got ya covered. All your chrome is done, Should be gettin you some quotes back
> *


u da man!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico+Apr 27 2009, 03:25 PM~13705307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie...We try our best


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2009, 04:15 PM~13718478
> *I have 30 pair on thursday. I've been custom making some but even ran out of our other magic balls....
> Thanks homie...We try our best
> *


DID YOU SAY CUSTOM ???


OOOH I WANNA SEE :biggrin:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

i ordered a couple comp motors today but need 3 solenoid blocks.do you know where i can get them i dont want them cheap ones


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Apr 28 2009, 08:04 PM~13720931
> *i ordered a couple comp motors today but need 3 solenoid blocks.do you know where i can get them i dont want them cheap ones
> *


That company outta Texas that now has the Presto-lite motors should carry them...Not to many of us use blocks anymore. Not cost effective. Plus ,I also have way better luck with Accumax's anyways...I run my cutlass at 121 volts to each motor !!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Apr 28 2009, 11:01 PM~13724205
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup Rich, hows business treatin ya :cheesy:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2009, 09:44 PM~13723845
> *That company outta Texas that now has the Presto-lite motors should carry them...Not to many of us use blocks anymore. Not cost effective. Plus ,I also have way better luck with Accumax's anyways...I run my cutlass at 121 volts to each motor !!!!!
> *


can you get me a contact #for the place in texas


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

i often wonder about womens menstruation cycles.ii like em


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:loco: :dunno:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

:cheesy: just got a call from big m at black magic. said my stuff is shipping out today. just want to say thanks. i cant wait to get that stuff. and thanks to oj for helping me out. :cheesy:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@May 1 2009, 02:05 PM~13756349
> *:cheesy: just got a call from big m at black magic. said my stuff is shipping out today. just want to say thanks. i cant wait to get that stuff. and thanks to oj for helping me out. :cheesy:    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yea, I kinda throw "M" into the mix the last few days. While his ass be hangin out.

Him and Mando be up front having LIL wars. :biggrin: Gonna have to put a end to that.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 1 2009, 09:57 PM~13761332
> *Yea, I kinda throw "M" into the mix the last few days. While his ass be hangin out.
> 
> Him and Mando be up front having LIL wars.  :biggrin: Gonna have to put a end to that.
> *




i win @ LIL wars i'm the champ, smiley face king nikka :biggrin: LIL keeps me sane with all the crazyness at the shop


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 1 2009, 11:57 PM~13761332
> *Yea, I kinda throw "M" into the mix the last few days. While his ass be hangin out.
> 
> Him and Mando be up front having LIL wars.  :biggrin: Gonna have to put a end to that.
> *


THEY CAN HAVE ALL THE WARS AND DO WHATEVER THEY WANT ASLONG ASI GET MY STUFF IM HAPPPY :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@May 2 2009, 01:24 PM~13765142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MONDO YOU JACKED MY CROWN.. :0


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 2 2009, 01:49 PM~13765283
> *MONDO YOU JACKED MY CROWN.. :0
> *



:yes: u stoping by


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

is this still goin on or what? any steel blocks in yet, i dont wanna call n bother you guys .


----------



## LowBlazin (Dec 24, 2006)

Any 2 pump street deals goin on?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 28 2009, 09:33 PM~13724845
> *Sup Rich, hows business treatin ya :cheesy:
> *


good man ...want to give you some business ....left two messages last week ....still waiting on a call back ? can i pm you my needs ?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@May 3 2009, 11:17 PM~13775700
> *good man ...want to give you some business ....left two messages last week ....still waiting on a call back ? can i pm you my needs ?
> *


Sure that will work. kinda busy this last week with alot of BMH people showing up...They put a little surprize party on, and I didn't even catch on..LOL

Plus ,I got real torqured too  ....Thanks to Frank and Lisa for that :biggrin: 



How that say it FIRE


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ANY POWERBALLS YET ? :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 4 2009, 10:35 PM~13787911
> *Sure that will work. kinda busy this last week with alot of BMH people showing up...They put a little surprize party on, and I didn't even catch on..LOL
> 
> Plus ,I got real torqured too  ....Thanks to Frank and Lisa for that :biggrin:
> ...


i will send the list to you tonight Ron .....thanks for the response


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@May 5 2009, 09:45 AM~13790096
> *ANY POWERBALLS YET ?   :biggrin:
> *


got like 35 pr left, and 30 more on order :biggrin:


----------



## knightowl480 (Jun 3, 2007)

ANYMORE SET UP SPECIALS RON


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by knightowl480_@May 6 2009, 12:31 AM~13799589
> *ANYMORE SET UP SPECIALS RON
> *


Gonna do this Ol'skool new set-up , like this as a kit, 2 pump 4 dump hardlined, for 1350.00 
















Tanks just got back from chrome and have to dig them out of our weekly chrome run








There in this mess somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2009, 01:48 AM~13799735
> *Gonna do this Ol'skool new set-up , like this as a kit, 2 pump 4 dump hardlined, for 1350.00
> 
> 
> ...


damn guys, very nice.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:wow: BMH'S not fuckin around


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Mar 12 2009, 05:31 PM~13262689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam I'm good lookin


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 14 2009, 04:59 PM~13888841
> *dam I'm good lookin
> *


not as good as the skinny dude in the back :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .TODD+May 7 2009, 04:21 PM~13818187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah U cool too.  :uh: :0


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*bump for BMH * :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

WHEN YOU NEED YOUR SHIT ON THE BUMPER.. TRUST NO OTHER.. BMH..


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

black magic has been doing alot of business lately. sooner or later prohopper will b outta business. im glad i waited to get my bm pumps.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 18 2009, 05:55 PM~13924369
> *WHEN YOU NEED YOUR SHIT ON THE BUMPER.. TRUST NO OTHER.. BMH..
> *


 :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

pmd ron


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

WHY DONT YOU FUCKING CALL THEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


INSTEAD 


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 23 2009, 09:11 PM~13981388
> *WHY DONT YOU FUCKING CALL THEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I'll call Tuesday


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 23 2009, 11:06 PM~13982121
> *Call them for what?  My set up is ordered already money sent and recieved. I was just wondering if it went out yet that's all!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ok???????????????????
> 
> I know ron and BMH were busy so I'll call Tuesday if that is better?
> *






SHUT THE FUCK UP & KEEP ALL THIS CAR SHIT TO YOURSELF , DONT POST ANYTHING UP ABOUT ANYTHING ----- JUST DO IT & BUST OUT WITH SOMETHING...............................


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

errrm ok then :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 24 2009, 10:01 PM~13987655
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP & KEEP ALL THIS CAR SHIT TO YOURSELF , DONT POST ANYTHING UP ABOUT ANYTHING ----- JUST DO IT & BUST OUT WITH SOMETHING...............................
> *


Ok


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

2DAY I SENT MY A ARMS OFF TO BMH TO DONE UP :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

i just want to say thanks to oj for all the help. i finally installed my set up. thanks again to all the bmf i am a very satisfied customer


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jun 3 2009, 09:58 PM~14088143
> *i just want to say thanks to oj for all the help. i finally installed my set up. thanks again to all the bmf i am a very satisfied customer
> 
> 
> ...


*looking good homie*


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jun 3 2009, 07:58 PM~14088143
> *i just want to say thanks to oj for all the help. i finally installed my set up. thanks again to all the bmf i am a very satisfied customer
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM HOMIE THAT IS MY JOB.....LOOKS GOOD!!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looking good 



sup oj :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey whats up homie i want to buy the setup the very first pic is the setup that i would like to buy how much does that kit coast? and i was wondering how much it would be with the adel dump i read it was $265 upgrade with 4.5 ton coils but i dont need the coils just want the dump and do u make like a vented end cap instead of the sealed one displayed in the pic


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey whats up homie i want to buy the setup the very first pic is the setup that i would like to buy how much does that kit coast? and i was wondering how much it would be with the adel dump i read it was $265 upgrade with 4.5 ton coils but i dont need the coils just want the dump and do u make like a vented end cap instead of the sealed one displayed in the pic


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Jun 4 2009, 10:17 AM~14092852
> *hey whats up homie i want to buy the setup the very first pic is the setup that i would like to buy how much does that kit coast? and i was wondering how much it would be with the adel dump i read it was $265 upgrade with 4.5 ton coils but i dont need the coils just want the dump and do u make like a vented end cap instead of the sealed one displayed in the pic
> *


Those sales were over in the end of April....
Call the shop and we would be glad to quote you out a price.


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

you guys have the 1/2'' center port pumps in stock yet?


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

YOU SHOULD BE SEING THOSE ARMS 2MARO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

any sales still goin on ron or big M or oj?TTT for the BMH FAM


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*TTT for the BMH family *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOC501_@Jun 3 2009, 08:52 PM~14088073
> *2DAY I SENT MY A ARMS OFF TO BMH TO DONE UP :0  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


got the arms on friday, and they are done today, I will post up some pics :cheesy:


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 11 2009, 01:35 AM~14158162
> *got the arms on friday, and they are done today, I will post up some pics :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: HELL YEAH!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

i finally installed my tax time special setup and it works great at 96v to the front pump wit 8 batteries. thanks black magic TTMFT!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

You made the right choice homie!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 12 2009, 06:56 AM~14169569
> *You made the right choice homie!
> *


Sup Jr,hows the weather in Hawaii ...We got the radical doing good numbers for Tulsa.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Ah homie the weather is good mid 80's at day n mid 60's at night. The surf on the south shore is hittin 6 to 8 feet but really that's about 10 to 12 feet. That's awesome that the radical is doin good and I like ur boy hittin the cutty. Keep it up homie see u in vegas!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey remember at the shop last year we tried to carry that heavy ass metal box in the back of the dually? That was funny but we did it. BMH #1!


----------



## LOC501 (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 11 2009, 01:35 AM~14158162
> *got the arms on friday, and they are done today, I will post up some pics :cheesy:
> *


PICS?????? :dunno:


----------

